# Pectin cigar glue...NOT good.



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Yet another unfounded rumor circulates the message boards that ' Fruit Pectin' is the glue to repair or roll cigars. 

Word of caution... this stuff is bitter beyond belief. Just taste it with your finger. Wow! I'll NEVER use this stuff again.

The rollers either use 'Gum Arabic' or 'Tragacanth gum'. They never use fruit pectin. Available in art stores is Winsor & Newton 'Gum Arabic'. It's almost flavorless, slightly sweet and odorless. It made a HUGE difference in the flavor of my hand rolled cigars.

Fruit Pectin... YUCK!! Don't use it. (unless you like to impart the flavor of extreme bitterness in your cigars)


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> Yet another unfounded rumor circulates the message boards that ' Fruit Pectin' is the glue to repair or roll cigars.
> 
> Word of caution... this stuff is bitter beyond belief. Just taste it with your finger. Wow! I'll NEVER use this stuff again.
> 
> ...


I like my cigars like I like my women: aged and bitter. :shocked:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

this is what I use.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I just used some the other day to repair the moderately damaged head of a Camacho.










I let it dry overnight and it imparted zero flavor. I've used it several times on or around caps without issue. I wonder if it is simply a matter of allowing it to dry completely? I also used pre-mixed Ball canning pectin if that makes any difference.


----------



## Benton629 (Jan 28, 2014)

Man, I just learned the answer to a thread I was about to post.
Thanks gents!

Read more...post less


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

huskers said:


> this is what I use.


What is that? 
Where did you get it?
How much was it?

2.5 oz of Winsor & Newton cost around $9.50 at Michael art supply.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> What is that?
> Where did you get it?
> How much was it?
> 
> 2.5 oz of Winsor & Newton cost around $9.50 at Michael art supply.


Not too hard to find.

Amazon.com - Credo El Torcedor Cigar Repair Glue

[url]http://www.ebay.com/itm/El-Ligador-Cigar-Glue-Repair-Kit-for-Cigars-by-Credo-Item-8200-/221360632574?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338a1f32fe

[/URL]


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

huskers said:


> this is what I use.
> 
> Me too. The bottle's tiny but it's lasted about 16 months so far.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

If it's odorless and tasteless that's what you want. Has anyone tasted it? It's vegetable based. Gum Arabic is made from sap of a tree. On the other hand, pectin is far from tasteless. It's horrible. I'm sticking with the gum Arabic I can buy locally.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> If it's odorless and tasteless that's what you want. Has anyone tasted it? It's vegetable based. Gum Arabic is made from sap of a tree. On the other hand, pectin is far from tasteless. It's horrible. I'm sticking with the gum Arabic I can buy locally.


I've used it a lot, it's the real deal.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

huskers said:


> this is what I use.


I keep a small bottle of this in my travel humidor, has saved several of mine and my friends cigars. no change in taste at all


----------

